# Pictures from my Damon spp. collection



## Banshee05 (May 18, 2007)

*Damon medius *











*damon variegatus*






*Damon sp.cf.longispinatus*






*Damon gracilis*






*Damon diadema*






*Damon sp.cf.variegatus*


----------



## Steven (May 18, 2007)

very nice !!!! :drool: 
could you also share the locations of those spec. ?


----------



## 8+) (May 18, 2007)

Fantastic!!!

Is there a way for a layperson to differentiate between variegatus and diadema? 

Are these all female? I don't know anything about gracilis, but the last pics looks to possibly be a male. However, both of my males (variegatus or diadema?) have the "elbow" of their chelae extend beyond the end of the femur of the fist leg.


----------



## Banshee05 (May 18, 2007)

Steven said:


> very nice !!!! :drool:
> could you also share the locations of those spec. ?


Thanks 
Damon diadema Kenia
Damon medius Senegal
Damon sp.cf.longispinatus Tanzania
Damon gracilis Namibia
Damon sp. Namibia

i will try to explain the differences later, i have no time yet 
the last pix is a adult male, the rest are to little to sex, all are about 1cm body. big adults are just acohol deads


----------



## Steven (May 18, 2007)

thanx,
reason why i asked, cause I've just got some whipspiders from the Philipines, and they also look like Damon spec. but i'm not sure, i'll post pix next week orso.


----------



## Banshee05 (May 19, 2007)

8+) said:


> Fantastic!!!
> 
> Is there a way for a layperson to differentiate between variegatus and diadema?
> 
> Are these all female? I don't know anything about gracilis, but the last pics looks to possibly be a male. However, both of my males (variegatus or diadema?) have the "elbow" of their chelae extend beyond the end of the femur of the fist leg.


Hello again.
the main differences between variegatus and diadema is that ...
pedipalp trochanter with 2 proximal spines ventrally!!
diadame female genitalie has sclerotisation in front "soft", "cushion-like"gonopods forming a flat, cresent-shaped sclerotised plate.

and for variegatus: trochanter with ONE large spine v.
then you had to see the spines and lenght of 3 and 2 etc. if you have that one large spine ventrally,it just can be longispinatus, gracilis, variegatus, annulatipes, and sylviae n.sp.
this spine you can see here
Fig.:6 and 1 if you zoom in, you see it.


----------



## Banshee05 (May 19, 2007)

Steven said:


> thanx,
> reason why i asked, cause I've just got some whipspiders from the Philipines, and they also look like Damon spec. but i'm not sure, i'll post pix next week orso.


hello steven!
damon spp. are just inhabited in the african countries 
in south asia they are mostly sarax spp. or Phrynichosarax, maybe stygophrynus or Charon spp.

please post some pix, and sell me sell me some from jeffbeck  please  contact me,i am searching any kind of whips!!!


----------



## Herp13 (May 19, 2007)

Where can you purchase these?

-Eric


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2007)

:clap: 

Great collection! I've never seen so many different Damon spp. in one post!


----------



## Jeremy Huff (May 19, 2007)

Here is a good paper on Damon
http://research.amnh.org/users/lorenzo/PDF/Prendini.2005.ODE.Dvariegatus.pdf

Jeremy


----------



## 8+) (May 20, 2007)

Banshee05 said:


> the last pix is a adult male...


You seem to know what you're talking about, but to my understanding these are what male and female look like: This "female" looks like your "male" and this male's chelae are much longer, as you can see more than twice the length of the femur. My other male has even longer chelae. I think that's actually a female in the last pic.


----------



## Banshee05 (May 20, 2007)

Herp13 said:


> Where can you purchase these?
> 
> -Eric


see jeremy huff's post...



Jeremy Huff said:


> Here is a good paper on Damon
> http://research.amnh.org/users/lorenzo/PDF/Prendini.2005.ODE.Dvariegatus.pdf
> 
> Jeremy





8+) said:


> You seem to know what you're talking about, but to my understanding these are what male and female look like: This "female" looks like your "male" and this male's chelae are much longer, as you can see more than twice the length of the femur. My other male has even longer chelae. I think that's actually a female in the last pic.


so if we have species from the same region we have a problem 

but normal variegatus are common in much countries:
Botswana, Democratic Republic of Congo, ?Eritrea, Mozambique, Namibia, South Africa, ?Sudan, Tanzania, Zambia  
and maybe some more. specimens from southern populations are smaller than the from e.g.the congo- and also have fewer antenniform leg segments, and differ in the shade, etc.

so we can both have adult males


----------



## Herp13 (May 20, 2007)

So how long do most live?


----------



## Banshee05 (May 20, 2007)

Herp13 said:


> So how long do most live?


i don't know exact dates and i also never noted my dates... but i can say, that most damon needs a few years to get adult (2years mostly) then they don't die after the first brood, also the males life longer after succesfull mating then tarantulas e.g., so i think/guess that females life about 5-6 years.
maybe some member here have details...


----------



## Herp13 (May 20, 2007)

Alright, cool, 'cause i might be getting a baby d. variegatus(.5cm) and hope on eventually breeding. How should i care for it, i have read tons of care sheets, but none said anything about wee little damons.

-Eric


----------



## 8+) (May 20, 2007)

Banshee05 said:


> but normal variegatus are common in much countries:
> Botswana, Democratic Republic of Congo, ?Eritrea, Mozambique, Namibia, South Africa, ?Sudan, Tanzania, Zambia
> and maybe some more. specimens from southern populations are smaller than the from e.g.the congo- and also have fewer antenniform leg segments, and differ in the shade, etc.
> 
> so we can both have adult males


Mine are supposedly from Tanzania. The two in pic were listed as variegatus, but then the guy said he thought they were actually diadema.:?  I need to go bone up on my bug anatomy so I can use your guide.


----------



## Banshee05 (May 21, 2007)

Hello!
it is not so much difficult with a binocular and a skin of an adult speciem, or adult dead one. then with the ID key it is mostly no problem.
the most problems i had with the anatomy, to understand what spur is what and where, etc. diffcult in the first steps 
good luck.


----------

